# 107 Year Old Burning Light Bulb



## kastoo (May 17, 2008)

http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/patterson/18610


----------



## glass man (May 17, 2008)

FAROUT!


----------



## RedGinger (May 17, 2008)

I love stories like that.  Thanks.


----------



## CWBookAuthor (May 17, 2008)

This bulb is a testimony to what bulb-makers today *should* do, *IF* they really wanted to produce long lasting bulbs instead of looking forward to the next sale.  I'm not a grumbling old man who just wants to complain; the sealing problems with a light bulb can be seen easily enough. 

 Take any standard light bulb, invert it, and then look at the black-glass. You will see tiny cracks running through it. Over time, enough oxygen can slowly creep into to bulb and the filiment will slowly burn up.  Think I'm crazy?  Just look at the light bulbs and see for your self.  What we need to do is go backward to when they produced good light bulbs!  (I can't believe I'm saying "go back" in time).

 Mike


----------



## kastoo (May 17, 2008)

That's the 1st time I've heard of a constant burn.  I have heard of diggers finding bulbs like that and plugging them up and the darn things actually turn on!


----------



## RedGinger (May 17, 2008)

Has this happened to anyone on here?  I'd be interested to hear the story.  It seems like not many light bulbs would survive the privy or dump.  I've never dug one.  I know others have, though.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 19, 2008)

Actually I remember a story a couple of years ago about a bulb that had been burning constantly outside a theater since 1911 or so. I wonder if that one is still burning as well.


----------



## Bixel (May 20, 2008)

I have dug light bulbs from trash pits from around the turn of the century. I will see if I can get a picture of one for you. I have never tried to see if they work.... but maybe. 

 The centennial lightbulb that is shown in that link was featured on the TV show "Mythbusters" one time.

 Kyle


----------



## capsoda (May 21, 2008)

No wonder Shelby Electric Co. went out of business. Their light bulbs never burn out.


----------

